# Getting into RASP with no Option 40



## knawgz (Aug 13, 2018)

Question is pretty much in the title. Did not get it into my contract at MEPS. I did sign for a qualifying MOS. How do I get selected for RASP w/o it in my contract.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2018)

knawgz said:


> How do I get selected for RASP w/o it in my contract.



Begin by utilizing this forum's search function, it's one of the best on the net.  A 'very quick' search netted me this:

Getting into Regiment without Option 40

Ranger without option 40

Other's may chime in, but what research have you done on your own?

.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 13, 2018)

From what I have found, they are 11x threads. Would not be too far fetched to believe things are different for other MOS's


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 13, 2018)

knawgz said:


> From what I have found, they are 11x threads. Would not be too far fetched to believe things are different for other MOS's


They’re not. Crush it at basic and they may give you one- if you do BCT and not OSUT they probably won’t give you the chance there. I don’t think medics have OSUT asp pardon my ignorance. More likely In AIT they’ll give you a brief on RASP and give you the chance to volunteer there. If you can’t get Op 40 there then try to get an Op 4 for airborne and then you’ll have another chance to volunteer while there. Same as any other MOS.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 13, 2018)

You are correct. Medics do not have OSUT. But, thanks for the reply.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 13, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> They’re not. Crush it at basic and they may give you one- if you do BCT and not OSUT they probably won’t give you the chance there. I don’t think medics have OSUT asp pardon my ignorance. More likely In AIT they’ll give you a brief on RASP and give you the chance to volunteer there. If you can’t get Op 40 there then try to get an Op 4 for airborne and then you’ll have another chance to volunteer while there. Same as any other MOS.


Would a 68W go to SOCM after RASP. (Assuming they were successful)?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 13, 2018)

knawgz said:


> Would a 68W go to SOCM after RASP. (Assuming they were successful)?



BCT, Ft. Sam, BAC, RASP, Pre SOCM, then SOCM.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 14, 2018)

Roughly how long will this take?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 14, 2018)

knawgz said:


> Roughly how long will this take?



The whole shebang?

It's one of the longest pipelines into the Regiment. From MEPS to completion, appox 24 months on average. Keep in mind, this without any recycling, course delays or changes.

If time is a concern for you, you may want to re consider your priorities in life. Quality doesn't happen over night nor is it mass produced.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 14, 2018)

Not really a concern. Mostly asked out of curiosity. Do you have a rough SOCM course length?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 14, 2018)

knawgz said:


> Not really a concern. Mostly asked out of curiosity. Do you have a rough SOCM course length?


Google it.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 14, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Google it.


Fair enough. What is it like (or what should I expect) in the Regiment, now that things in Afghanistan are starting to slow down? Will the deployment tempo slow? Will they continue to deploy to Afghanistan? Deploy to other areas the US is operating in; i.e. Horn of Africa?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 14, 2018)

Geez.

There's already a several threads here discussing that very topic. Slow your roll. read more, post less.

You haven't even gotten your foot in the door at pre school and yet you're wondering when the senior prom is........


----------



## Centermass (Aug 14, 2018)

One other thing - asking questions about deployments along with geographic regions or areas of interest, is treading on thin ice when it comes to OPSEC.


----------



## knawgz (Aug 14, 2018)

There is very little information on peacetime Rgt. The most current thread I had found was 2014. But most appeared to be speculation.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2018)

We're done here.


----------

